# My Flock



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I took the babies out for a dirt bath and while they played I took some pics of the flock.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful birds, CQ!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wish I could let my birds free range. Too many hawks around here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love your Ameraucana! My Valerie looked like that.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

what beautiful pics!! I love the roo..


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That last hen,Precious,a 4 1/2 y o Cochin/EE mix,was an only chick for about a month.She's sooooo spoiled,she won't lay in the coop.She has to come in and lay in the dirty laundry basket.She will hold it if I'm gone,waits at the gate and let's me have it all the way to the door.If the laundry is not "right" she whines and paces until I go rearrange the laundry so it's comfy.At least she delivers and it's the ONLY egg I've been getting lately.The Cochin in the double pic is Blue Belle, she was the one who had a big chunk of her back ripped off by a dog last Dec.You can't tell by looking at her now.And "the bush"-they dug up the other 5 bushes I planted and they all crowd under the one bush at times and fight about space.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are all beautiful and soo fluffy!!


----------



## Brooklynboyjoe (Oct 30, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Wish I could let my birds free range. Too many hawks around here.


Same here plus coyote fox ***** opposum and who knows what else roams the land


----------

